# MF 240 front loader inoperable



## 240-mf-av (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I am new to this site . 
I have a Massey Ferguson 240 with 232 loader with hydraulic pump in the front. 
I am having a problem with the loader not working. When I operate the joystick the hydraulic pump makes a chattering noise. I checked the hydraulic fluid level and added about a quart or so, but it did not make a difference. I checked all the hoses and hose connections, thinking that maybe air was getting into system, all appear to be in good shape. At this point I think my next step should be to determine whether the problem lies with the pump or the control valve. How would I go about doing this correctly?
As a test, I disconnected the output hose at controller and put hose in bucket and started tractor to see if pump was working, oil did fill the bucket. But I do not know if that was a good test. ( since system was not under pressure ). I need help, thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum,

I encountered this same problem on my neighbor's Massey Ferguson tractor. The splines are stripped on the little driveshaft between the engine and pump. The pump shaft splines are probably damaged as well. In my case, I replaced the driveshaft, and it worked fine, but eventually you will have to replace the pump shaft as well as the driveshaft. 

To check this out, have someone operate the loader control, while you watch what is happening up front. The pump shaft will turn when there is no load on it. But when the loader control is actuated, the driveshaft will turn but the pump shaft does not. Makes a chattering/growling noise. Look carefully...


----------



## 240-mf-av (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for response and advise Big T. 
I will check shaft in the morning and will let you know how it went. 

Arnold


----------



## 240-mf-av (Oct 15, 2016)

Good morning Big T
Wanted to get back to you and let you know that you were correct. The spline on the drive shaft between tractor front pulley and hydraulic pump was stripped. In the process of removing shaft now. 
THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR ADVISE. 
ARNOLD


----------

